# How can I UNRoot my S3 SCH-R530U



## Heddy (Jan 3, 2013)

*Ok, here's the skinny..*
*I wanted to root to get better battery usage... but now that it's done and i've disabled and removed some of the bloatware... it's suckin' even more battery..*

*here's the method i used to enable the suckage..







*


Grab ODIN 3.07: http://teamuscellula.../file/133-odin/ or if there site is down again you can Google it for download.
Cut and paste: *CF-Auto-Root-d2spr-d2spr-sphl710* this into Google search and download file from *Chainfire. Or click here https://www.google.c...iw=1280&bih=843*
Open Odin,
click the PDA button,
select the (unzipped) CF-Auto-Root-d2spr-d2spr-sphl710.tar.md5 file, (it's a long filename),++++(The file I sent with e-mail)++++
put your phone in download mode, (Power off, then.... VOLUME DOWN + HOME + POWER.)
connect with USB, wait till it shows up as 0:[COMX] (where X is a number) in odin,
In the option box make sure the only thing *with a check* is the *Auto Reboot* and the *F. reset time*
Press the start button.


*Can anyone point me in the right direction to unroot this phone of mine?*
*I've looked for youtube video's... and firmware files.. but, I haven't found one that says it's the one I need...*









Thanks for your time


----------



## trendsetter37 (Aug 16, 2011)

Simply rooting a phone isn't going to burn more battery. Most likely it is what you did after the fact. Before unrooting I would suggest flashing a more efficient ROM. It can even be a stock ROM (albeit de-bloated and possibly tweaked for battery performance) if you like. But just unrooting and replacing the bloatware isn't a good choice in my opinion.

Especially if you went through the trouble of figuring out how to root in the first place.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## 12paq (Aug 10, 2011)

trendsetter37 said:


> Simply rooting a phone isn't going to burn more battery. Most likely it is what you did after the fact. Before unrooting I would suggest flashing a more efficient ROM. It can even be a stock ROM (albeit de-bloated and possibly tweaked for battery performance) if you like. But just unrooting and replacing the bloatware isn't a good choice in my opinion.
> 
> Especially if you went through the trouble of figuring out how to root in the first place.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Agreed.
I get great battery life on my S3. Rooting the phone and running custom roms, kernels and apps with root access, gives the ability to really monitor and tune in the battery life, IMO. But for me it's a learning hobby that borders on obsession, lol.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using RootzWiki


----------

